# Sesame Street: Not for Children



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweeping the Clouds Away (Nov. 18, 2007)


----------



## Josiah (Nov 20, 2007)

poor cookie monster. And to think, that i never saw him as the sugar fiend that he was! I mean, who knows? I could have turned out just like him.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 20, 2007)

Heh. Back in 69 my parents protected me from such subversion. They wouldn't let me watch children's shows --they made me read books. At age 11 I was a bit too old for it anyway--they expected me to be feeding cows and things.

That and we didn't have but one TV station. It carried things like local news, the farm report, and Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In. Never heard of Sesame Street until the 70s. I was obviously quite deprived.

But it is funny how what was considered fluff (my cousin said the show turned kids brains to marshmellows) back then is now considered too harsh for prime time.


----------



## Margaret Roolker (Nov 21, 2007)

Question: what did the people who say it is too harsh now watch when they were kids?
Are they honestly believing they are traumatized because they watched these shows?
Then again, maybe they are under the influence of too much fluff....


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 21, 2007)

Margaret Roolker said:


> Question: what did the people who say it is too harsh now watch when they were kids?
> Are they honestly believing they are traumatized because they watched these shows?
> Then again, maybe they are under the influence of too much fluff....



Right. As I recall, the Three Stooges were pretty harsh. We kids all went around trying to poke each others' eyes. What barbarians we were raised to be!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a good thing today's kids don't watch stuff like The Simpsons, WWE Wrestling, or Family Guy. That might really be destructive for them.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 21, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> It's a good thing today's kids don't watch stuff like The Simpsons, WWE Wrestling, or Family Guy. That might really be destructive for them.



I think you're being facetious, and your point is well made. Where does the disconnect come from between the PC police and actual practice in the home?


----------

